# Ford 5000 Steering Column



## PMTECH (Jan 3, 2007)

I have ford 5000. Have disassembled and reassembled steering column down to and including the 28 ball bearing in the nut assembly. I did not go further. When I put the column back together the very first time I turned the wheel to the right it goes all the way as it should. When I turn back to the left the steering wheel stops at a little past neutral towards the left. I can turn to the right and back to neutral easily with no problem. I have removed and reinstalled according to the manual 3 times. I am at my wits end.The original reason for disassembly was to replce seal that was allowing fluid to pass through the column and out near the steering wheel. Needless to say I didn't need to go quite as far as I did but it was workin ok prior to disassembly and reassembly except for the leak. Leak is fixed but won't turn to left. HELP!!!!


----------



## TSC (Sep 15, 2020)

I have the same issue and was wondering if you ever managed to figure out what the issue was?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy TSC, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have the same issue?? Did you disassemble and reassemble the steering column down to and including the big ball bearings in the nut assembly?? I suspect that PMTEC disrupted the steering gear timing completely. 

Regardless, you need to get a shop/service manual for your tractor, remove the steering gearbox, open the box and set the steering gear timing per the manual, and reassemble.


----------



## Gramps (Sep 15, 2020)

New to the forum, will be rebuilding or replacing Ford Steering Assembly. Looking for info.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You fellas need to tell us what style of steering box you have.
Old style 5000 PS was a manual box and the hydraulic assist was done in the bolster under the radiator.
New style 5000 PS used an integral PS system where the power was applied in the steering box.


----------



## Gramps (Sep 15, 2020)

Have a Ford 3000 backhoe, shaft snapped out of the right side of the steering assembly. Manual steer.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A 3000 steering system is very different from a 5000 one.
Best to start a new thread rather than piggyback on a thread fror an unrelated machine.
You going to fix it?
You didn't ask any questions so we don't know your intent.
Those manual steering boxes are very, very simple mechanisms and to install a new sector shaft is pretty easy.
If you plan to fix it yourself, you will want to buy a manual - if you don't have one, so you can "time" the sector shafts properly and adjust the gears properly.


----------



## Gramps (Sep 15, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> A 3000 steering system is very different from a 5000 one.
> Best to start a new thread rather than piggyback on a thread fror an unrelated machine.
> You going to fix it?
> You didn't ask any questions so we don't know your intent.
> ...


I'm going to fix it, thanks for the advise.


----------



## Jessy Few (May 22, 2020)

Gramps said:


> I'm going to fix it, thanks for the advise.


Any luck? I did the same thing. Rebuilt the steering column it is hard to steer left to right. And right to left.


----------



## Jessy Few (May 22, 2020)

Well today I went out tore it down and re installed everything. Couldn’t find anything wrong but it still has not power steering assist to the right. Only the left. It is a 1974 ford 5000


----------

